# Toyota Tundra



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

So I just picked up a 2005 Tundra for dirt cheap, as it was wrecked. I will be fixing it up over the next few months as time allows, but I have a few questions for you guys that have one. 

I have been told to expect around 15 mpg. Is this accurate? The truck comes with a 6" lift and oversized tires. I am debating if I want to take the lift off and return it to stock or keep it on.

For now my plan is to fix it and drive it for a few years, but I may just make all the repairs and sell it. Still weighing my options. 

Let me know if you have one and your opinions on the truck.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

If it's the 4.7 V8, that mpg sounds about right. Stock the truck should be getting about 17 highway and 13 around town, but I've heard numbers all over the place. Both me and my brother have had this truck, no complaints. The newer ones with the 5.7 liter are even sweeter.


----------

